# Rock Shox Reba SL 26 Zoll in ein 24 Zoll Bike



## the.neon (30. April 2021)

Hallo zusammen ,

mein Sohn ( 7 Jahre) will unbedingt ein Federgabel in sein 24er MTB . Irgendwie finde ich nichts brauchbares in 24.

Was meint ihr zu einer Rock Shox Reba SL 26 Zoll in einer 24er MTB (Force Rahmen) ? 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Mzungu (30. April 2021)

Ja warum denn nicht. Ggf mit Winkelsteuersatz, ggf. auf 80 mm traveln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mzungu (30. April 2021)

Hier ist ne 26" SID mit 100 mm in meinem aktuellen 24" Projekt. Mit 1° Winkelsteuersatz von work components.


----------



## the.neon (1. Mai 2021)

sieht super aus !
Kannst du mir den Link zum Winkelsteuersatz senden ?  Das Traveln sollte ja mit Spacer gehen


----------



## Mzungu (1. Mai 2021)

Works Components
					

Manufacturers and designers of Angle Headsets and high quality CNC bicycle components proudly made in the UK. 1.0 Degree, 1.5 Degree, 2.0 Degree, Reach Adjust Headsets and oval and round chainrings.




					www.workscomponents.co.uk
				



Musst halt schauen was in dein Steuerrohr passt. Bei dem durchgehenden 1 1/8 im Hotrock geht leider nicht mehr als 1 Grad.


----------



## joglo (2. Mai 2021)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Works Components
> 
> 
> Manufacturers and designers of Angle Headsets and high quality CNC bicycle components proudly made in the UK. 1.0 Degree, 1.5 Degree, 2.0 Degree, Reach Adjust Headsets and oval and round chainrings.
> ...


Hast Du dann den ec49-ec49 verbaut, oder?
Ich liebäugle auch schon länger mit so einem Ding, nur selber keine Erfahrung und ist halt teurer Spaß.

Ansonsten zum Thread hier möchte ich @the.neon empfehlen doch mal mehr Angaben zum Bike zu machen, Bilder der jetzigen Situation einzustellen und die Einbauhöhe der aktuellen Gabel zu messen.
Wenn der Rahmen mit jetzige Gabel keine groß federgabelkorrigiert Geo hat kann die Reba selbst getravelt noch viel zu lange sein.
Mehr als so 1-2cm max sollte es vorne nicht höher gehen, weil auch das Tretlager damit nach oben wandert.


----------



## Mzungu (2. Mai 2021)

Ne, den EC34. Für das 20" hatte ich den damals neu gekauft. Jetzt am 24" hab ich zufälligerweise einen bei Kleinanzeigen gefunden. Aber viel teurer als ein anständiger normaler Steuersatz ist der jetzt auch nicht..


----------



## the.neon (2. Mai 2021)

Anbei ein paar Bilder, aktuell ist ne force Gabel drin


----------



## the.neon (3. Mai 2021)

Was meinst du @Mzungu  ? Hab gerade ein Reba zu einem guten Preis auf on-Hold


----------



## knuuth (3. Mai 2021)

Hatte ich auch mal für meinen Sohn gemacht. Ging super gut. Sah dann so aus


----------



## the.neon (3. Mai 2021)

Gerade nochmal gemessen die aktuell Gabel hat eine Einbauhöhe von 36cm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (3. Mai 2021)

Das ist aber sehr sehr wenig, Achsmitte zu Lagersitz?
Ich tippe dem Foto nach eher auf 40-45cm.


----------



## the.neon (3. Mai 2021)

Sorry hast recht 41cm Mitte Achse bis zum Lagersitz


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (3. Mai 2021)

Dann schau lieber nach einer alten Sid, wie diese hier , die sind nochmal Leichter und sprechen noch feiner bei Leichtgewichten an.
Gerade bei ihm kannst du getrost kaufen, er hat sich auf diese Gabeln spezialisiert, und kann dir bestimmt auch andere Farben anbieten, einfach mal anfragen.
Gerade bei #eBayKleinanzeigen gefunden. Wie findest du das?








						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Wöllstein finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## daniel77 (4. Mai 2021)

Ich würde nach einer Manitor R7 schauen. Unsere R7 MRD spricht super an und mein mit 22kg sehr leichter Sohn nutzt den gesamten Federweg.









						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Osterholz finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## joglo (4. Mai 2021)

also ne SID mit 63mm FW und vor 2002 (da war die Krone noch niedriger) hat so 44-45cm Einbauhöhen (je nach genauen Modell), ne Skareb auch mind. 44cm, die verlinkte R7 glaube ich selbst wenn auf 80mm verstellt mind. 46cm (habe ne optisch ähnliche mit 80mm FW die ist 47cm)
Wenn die Originalgabel 41cm hat, dann sind das ganze 5cm mehr, würde ich nicht empfehlen.
Auch das Bild von knuuth oben gefällt mir persönlich nicht, das Tretlager sieht zumindest vom Bild her mit der langen Gabel höher als die Hinterachse aus, idealerweise sollte das bei Kinderbikes aber ein gutes Stück niedriger sein...
Hier könnte ein Winkelsteuersatz wirklich helfen das Bike wieder etwas vorne runter und gleichzeitig aber auch etwas ruhigeres Fahrverhalten zu bekommen.

noch ne blöde Frage, ist denn die verbaute Gabel in dem neon-gelben Bike von the.neon (wie passend) überhaupt Serie? Das sieht doch auch schon nach nachgerüsteter 26" Carbongabel von Aliexpress aus, oder? Allerdings sagt mir Force und auch das Bike "Force" nix, kann auch original so sein...


----------



## knuuth (5. Mai 2021)

joglo schrieb:


> ...Auch das Bild von knuuth oben gefällt mir persönlich nicht, das Tretlager sieht zumindest vom Bild her mit der langen Gabel höher als die Hinterachse aus, idealerweise sollte das bei Kinderbikes aber ein gutes Stück niedriger sein...
> Hier könnte ein Winkelsteuersatz wirklich helfen das Bike wieder etwas vorne runter und gleichzeitig aber auch etwas ruhigeres Fahrverhalten zu bekommen....



Ja, da hast aus idealer Kinder Ergonomie recht... Man muss natürlich auch immer sehen, was mit dem Rad gefahren wurde... Da das Kind im Allgemeinen  recht schnell aus den Rädern rauswächst, war mein Bestreben gebrauchte Kinder Bikes zu kaufen und die den etwas zu pimpen. Vor allem in erster Linie in Sachen Gewicht. Man kennt das ja... 
Auf der Suche damals sind wir auf dieses Scott Voltage aufmerksam geworden. Vor diesem 24 Zoll gabe es noch ein genau gleiches kleineres, das dann auch wieder verkauft wurde. Junior gefiel dann natürlich, dass das neue Bike genau gleich aussah 
Die Reba im Rad wurde auf 80mm runter getravelt. Normalerweise fuhr er im Bike auch ein 24 Zoll Laufrad vorne. Wie man sehen kann, sind wir - normalerweise - öfters am Gardasee unterwegs. Und durch die Reba konnten wir extra für den 'Gardaseeeinsatz' vorne ein gutes stabiles schlauchlos Laufrad in 26 Zoll reinnehmen. Junior hat durch diesen Mullet im groben Bergab des Gardasees ein derart gute Sicherheit bekommen, dass er damals mit seinen 8/ 9 recht gut 'Navene' (das Bild oben) runter gekommen ist....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

